
What Is Deno and Why Is Everyone Talking About It? - itqwertz
https://www.jeremymorgan.com/blog/programming/what-is-deno/
======
texascloud
I'm personally really excited for this! I wonder just how much slower
complication is versus Go. Would it be enough to matter with a large project?

